# Tide reach



## victor s (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi, my name is Victor, i'm new to this site and was wondering if someone could help me with any photos of the hull of the RFA Tide Reach or any of her sister ships, i want to build a model (and cant remember how it is) i served on this ship in the late 70s and would also be interested in hearing from her old crew 

cheers


----------



## George.GM (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Victor. Welcome.Lots of pictures of the old Tides on this site. Go to Gallery,
Click on "search". Type in the name of the ship and photos will appear.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## victor s (Apr 8, 2012)

George.GM said:


> Hi Victor. Welcome.Lots of pictures of the old Tides on this site. Go to Gallery,
> Click on "search". Type in the name of the ship and photos will appear.


thanks george , will do


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Did you get any where with this 
PJG


----------

